# What's the difference between these prime lenses ?



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

I am planning to buy one of the prime for portrait photography as I realized that the default 80-105mm is not that good for portrait, esp in dim light conditions. I know because i had to struggle to get the best out of it as the sun set down.

I have Nikon D7000 to pair with these.

So here are my choices:

1.8G

50mm 1.8G:
Are these two lenses same ? One is out of stock and other is in stock.
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm F/1.8G Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm F/1.8G Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com


35mm 1.8G:
this is slightly cheaper
Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com

50mm 1.4G (this one is pricier at 30k)
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm F/1.4G Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com

50mm 1.4D (What is the D in 1.4D ?)
Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.4D Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com


I may also do some occasional macro photograhy.

Budget is ~30-50k

Suggest me which one are good for portrait. I am looking for good detail retrieval, good dim light shooting and awesome bokeh effect.

Thanks


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably you know what I am quoting here...



> *imaging.nikon.com/lineup/lens/common/img/d.gifDistance information
> D-type and G-type NIKKOR lenses relay  subject-to-camera distance information to AF Nikon camera bodies. This  then makes possible advances like 3D Matrix Metering and 3D Multi-Sensor  Balanced Fill-Flash.
> Note: D-type and G-type NIKKOR lenses provide  distance information to the following cameras: Auto exposure; F6, F5,  F100, F90X, F80, F75, F70, F65, F60, F55, F50, PRONEA S, PRONEA 600i, D2  series, D1 series, D100 and D70s/D70.
> Flash control; F6, F5, F100, F90X, F80, F75, F70, D2 series, D1 series, D100 and D70s/D70.
> ...



50mm f/1.4D is AF
50mm f/1.4G is AFS so the reason for premium pricing

Since you have D7000 AF should do...

Both 50mm f/1.8G are same and out of stock... 

Someone who have experience in dslr world would suggest you what you need among those listed lenses...


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

It seems it got out of stock in between my two clicks :/

1.4G is slower in focusing. I'll have to wait for the 1.8G to be in stock then. Seems to be perfect for what I am looking for.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

Just I wonder why do you need AFS lens??? You can very well go for this, right?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

^^I was not happy with the blur caused due to frisky subjects, many pics got trashed because of that. I need one with fast auto focus and VR. Not sure if the above lens will fulfill that requirement.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

No, none of them have VR.

Do you think G lens do focus noticeably faster with it's built-in motor than D lens does it with your D7000's in-body motor? I am sure you would have done your research, I just like to know its performance in this scenario.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah both don't have VR. Increase shutter speed should make up for that.

Auto focus depends on camera too. But I haven't found conclusive evidence that D will be better in speed compared to G. 

But one thing is for sure that the resolution in D is better with less CA and other optical artifacts.

I got this link where the reviewer says that G focuses faster
www.photographytalk.com/photography-equipment-reviews/2297-nikon-50mm-18d-vs-18g-lens


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

yes 50 1.8G is faster to focus and silent ....it looses aperture ring soo u cant use ET any more....it have nice bokeh

BTW Nikon 85mm 1.4 is called bokeh machine...and its superb


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ Thank you...

So AFS lens does things faster.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

afs is ultrasonic motor....but the consumer lenses have mini version and pro lenses have better version just like canon USM and non-USM..
AFS are fast and soundless where motor driven AF lenses are mostly noisy a bit


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yes 50 1.8G is faster to focus and silent ....it looses aperture ring soo u cant use ET any more....it have nice bokeh


Waiting for it to be in stock. Any other place to buy it ?




sujoyp said:


> BTW Nikon 85mm 1.4 is called bokeh machine...and its superb



No dude, no. Don't tempt me 

Got good offer locally for around 12.5k for Nikkor 50mm 1.8G. Gonna buy soon.


----------



## choudang (Oct 23, 2012)

D7000 is DX right  ... if so 50mm will become 70-80mm with 1.5 crop factor right ..


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

^^yes

Got 1.8G 50mm for 12.1k


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2012)

@choudang if it become 80mm then too 85mm is popular fl among photographers

congrats for 50mm1.8g


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Faun


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2012)

@sujay.. can you imagine a where you are in a good position to take a good click and when you see it thru viewfinder but that makes you to step back which is not possible at that point of time? that makes i have gone thru lots of reviews on 50mm vs 35mm on DX, where i found that with 1.5 crop factor will makes you step back sometimes to have a good shoot. i would have bought 50mm AF for 6k from flipkart without bothering manual focus.


```
*digital-photography-school.com/forum/other-digital-photography-gear/169018-dx-vs-fx.html
*digital-photography-school.com/full-frame-sensor-vs-crop-sensor-which-is-right-for-you
```


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2012)

choudang i too used to feel that...and thats a reason i dint use my 50mm lens for portraits at all....but recently too some shots of my sisters...and was amazed at the result...and it was not that hard to make space ...

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-SBj2g2q_yzc/UAFuqGKvyLI/AAAAAAAAHqU/wcJp45H6Hhw/s400/DSC_5283.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/--e3cdLS7wbw/UAFupO4yrDI/AAAAAAAAHqQ/bo_NwzpfVJc/s400/DSC_5280.JPG

taken using 50mm manually focus


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

i never tried 50mm though my friend have that. unfortunately i am still looking for that blog where someone uploaded same picture with 35mm and 50mm with Raw file for download. and feel really good with 35 mm cause it makes me feel that i am using my 18-55mm kit lens in between 45-55 where i am having control on f/stop. was planning to buy 50mm but i don't have confidence on me to do manual, so went with 35mm which is available on flipkart


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2012)

u did the right thing...i bought my nikon 50mm 1.8 AF (non-D) lens for just 3k that too mainly for macros with ET and reverse ring


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

eehem .. i looking for extension rings for kit lens, i have 2 or 3 macro filters, but with ring i think it will be more powerful.

3K  from where


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2012)

aree mine is used one that too non-D

Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF and not Nikkor 50mm 1.8D AF which cost 6k

ET can only used with D lenses or older manual lenses coz of aperture ring


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

gotcha, to use ET, i must put non-d .. hmmm .. thanks bhai .. you saved my money  

btw, non-d will be available @ebay right .. of course used one.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2012)

r u sure u understood

to use ET u need aperture ring which is only available in nikon D or nikon AIS,AI lenses, and non D versions too....but no G version

soo if u get a cheap 50mm lens which can work on nikon DSLRs get it and use it with ET


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

<3k @ ebay


----------

